# URGENT!!! is my Baby sulcata okay?



## patricia cisneros (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a 9 week old sulcata tortoise . he is very healthy and active but about 30 minutes ago, I accidentally squashed his head with the door. I feel terrible. He wouldn't come out of his shell for about 10 minutes. Now he's out but he won't move his legs, hands or head. His eyes are open though. PLEASE HELP ME!! IS he dying? Is he gonna be okay? I'm devastated!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 5, 2014)

wow how did this happen? can you post some pictures of his head? is there any blood or swelling? any broken bones?


----------



## leigti (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm sorry to ask this but is there any deformity? Or did you just hit his head and pin it in the door?


----------



## patricia cisneros (Nov 5, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wow how did this happen? can you post some pictures of his head? is there any blood or swelling? any broken bones?


 
He had is head between the door and the door frame. I didn't know he was there, so I opened the door and I think his head got caught


----------



## stinax182 (Nov 5, 2014)

I think he might be okay. I dropped my tortoise once... Not from high up and i know she was completely inside before she hit the floor, but she wouldn't come out for hours!! But was perfectly fine afterwards.


----------



## patricia cisneros (Nov 5, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wow how did this happen? can you post some pictures of his head? is there any blood or swelling? any broken bones?





russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wow how did this happen? can you post some pictures of his head? is there any blood or swelling? any broken bones?


----------



## patricia cisneros (Nov 5, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wow how did this happen? can you post some pictures of his head? is there any blood or swelling? any broken bones?





leigti said:


> I'm sorry to ask this but is there any deformity? Or did you just hit his head and pin it in the door?



There is no deformity, no swelling or bleeding. He just won't move. He looks so sad :'(


----------



## leigti (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't think it is a good idea for such a young tortoise to be walking around the house if this is how this happened. I just assumed it is a regular door but maybe you mean the door hinge in his enclosure etc. So I don't want to jump to conclusions just wanted to point out some dangers of a tortoise roaming the house.


----------



## patricia cisneros (Nov 5, 2014)

stinax182 said:


> I think he might be okay. I dropped my tortoise once... Not from high up and i know she was completely inside before she hit the floor, but she wouldn't come out for hours!! But was perfectly fine afterwards.



I really hope my baby will be okay. I would be devastated if he died  I am so scared


----------



## patricia cisneros (Nov 5, 2014)

leigti said:


> I don't think it is a good idea for such a young tortoise to be walking around the house if this is how this happened. I just assumed it is a regular door but maybe you mean the door hinge in his enclosure etc. So I don't want to jump to conclusions just wanted to point out some dangers of a tortoise roaming the house.



It was a regular wooden door with a wooden frame. I put my finger in there and closed it to see if it got really tight but I didnt. Im so confused and scared. I feel terrible


----------



## leigti (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, if there is no deformity or blood and his eyes and jaw seem okay then he will probably be fine. Just keep an ion him try not to pester him too much. Take some deep breaths I dropped my box turtle wants and felt absolutely terrible but she was fine. They are tough little critters.


----------



## patricia cisneros (Nov 5, 2014)

leigti said:


> Well, if there is no deformity or blood and his eyes and jaw seem okay then he will probably be fine. Just keep an ion him try not to pester him too much. Take some deep breaths I dropped my box turtle wants and felt absolutely terrible but she was fine. They are tough little critters.



Thank you soo much for your reply. I really hope my baby is okay. Despite the fact that he isn't moving his limbs


----------



## leigti (Nov 5, 2014)

If you move his legs does he try to resist or pull back?


----------



## patricia cisneros (Nov 5, 2014)

leigti said:


> If you move his legs does he try to resist or pull back?



He did at first but not anymore


----------



## Elohi (Nov 5, 2014)

leigti said:


> If you move his legs does he try to resist or pull back?


Yes, I was just about to ask this same thing.


----------



## leigti (Nov 5, 2014)

Is he moving his head around? Is he completely flaccid, or limp? For instants if you pick him up and hold them in the air without supporting his legs does he wiggled?


----------



## patricia cisneros (Nov 5, 2014)

leigti said:


> Is he moving his head around? Is he completely flaccid, or limp? For instants if you pick him up and hold them in the air without supporting his legs does he wiggled?



He is limped. He doesn't pull his hands or feet in even if I pull on them. His head is not completely limp, but not sturdy either. His eyes are still open


----------



## leigti (Nov 5, 2014)

Do you have a reptile vet in your area? If you mess with his tail does he move it?


----------



## patricia cisneros (Nov 5, 2014)

leigti said:


> Do you have a reptile vet in your area? If you mess with his tail does he move it?



Just regular vets not reptile vets. When I used to touch he's taIL he would always move it but no, not anymore. . I'M LOSING HOPE </3


----------



## leigti (Nov 5, 2014)

@yvonne @wellington and everybody else, are there any veterinarians on this forum? I don't know their names if there are. I think we need some professional advice here, neurologically I feel there may be a problem but I am not a veterinarian.


----------



## leigti (Nov 5, 2014)

patricia cisneros said:


> Just regular vets not reptile vets. When I used to touch he's taIL he would always move it but no, not anymore. . I'M LOSING HOPE </3


I would suggest an x-ray of his neck. But please realize I am not a veterinarian. He may just be a little stunned and not feeling like moving right now. I just don't know and I don't want to scare you but I do feel there is a reason for concern. But that's what I would do at this point if it was my tortoise. I'm hoping a veterinarian will answer soon.


----------



## leigti (Nov 5, 2014)

Until you hear more, I would suggest not picking him up or shaking him etc. just leave him be nice and quiet on a flat surface.


----------



## Tom (Nov 5, 2014)

Is he responding at all? Does he blink if you touch his eyeball?


You had him loose in your house?


----------



## patricia cisneros (Nov 5, 2014)

Tom said:


> Is he responding at all? Does he blink if you touch his eyeball?
> 
> 
> You had him loose in your house?



I haven't touched his eyeball. I don't want to hurt him more. And yes I had him loose ,I let him walk around for a bit before I gave him a bath. My horrible horrible mistake. I can not believe this happened :'(


----------



## leigti (Nov 5, 2014)

Just touch his eye ball very gently.


----------



## Tom (Nov 5, 2014)

patricia cisneros said:


> I haven't touched his eyeball. I don't want to hurt him more. And yes I had him loose ,I let him walk around for a bit before I gave him a bath. My horrible horrible mistake. I can not believe this happened :'(



If he's alive this won't hurt him, because he will blink. Its one way vets test for the level of anesthesia or to see if an animal is still alive. It doesn't work on snakes though...

Sorry this happened. We try really hard hear to warn people not to let tortoises run loose in the house. Sadly, I see this sort of thing too frequently.


----------



## patricia cisneros (Nov 5, 2014)

Tom said:


> If he's alive this won't hurt him, because he will blink. Its one way vets test for the level of anesthesia or to see if an animal is still alive. It doesn't work on snakes though...
> 
> Sorry this happened. We try really hard hear to warn people not to let tortoises run loose in the house. Sadly, I see this sort of thing too frequently.



He did not blink. My baby is gone  :'(


----------



## leigti (Nov 5, 2014)

I am so sorry.


----------



## patricia cisneros (Nov 5, 2014)

I want to thank everybody who replied to my post from the bottom of my heart. Sadly, my baby is gone. I am heartbroken beyond belief. And so disappointed in myself. It's horrible how this happened in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Tom (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry Patricia. Wish I could go back in time and warn you...


----------



## stinax182 (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh no!! I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 6, 2014)

Patricia, my heart is broken for you. I can't imagine how you must be feeling. No one judges you for this horrible accident and your story may save other tortoises' lives. It's so clear that you loved your tortoise and were trying to give him a good and fulfilling life. I hope you will heal and learn to forgive yourself. I'm glad your tortoise lived with someone who loved him so much. Take care of yourself, heal, and warn others once you feel strong enough.


----------



## Earth Mama (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm so so sorry.


----------



## Carol S (Nov 6, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your little one.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Nov 6, 2014)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm sorry for loss.


----------



## Gab5150 (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Patricia.


----------



## Mommabear (Nov 14, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

